# Import Show



## thetunerfest (Aug 26, 2004)

Stop by THE TUNERFEST to check out The Tunerfest at the Cox Convention Center in Oklahoma City, OK on November 13, 2004


----------



## thetunerfest (Aug 26, 2004)

*Registration Is Now Open*

Just thought I would pass along that pre-registration is open to save $10
http://www.thetunerfest.com/registration.html

Also the site has totally been redone so check that out also
http://www.TheTunerfest.com


----------

